# 30" Zilla's question



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Well I might be looking at a set this spring and was wondering how you guy's running them like them, I have heard mixed review's of them digging to much and wearing fast. Is there any truth to this? And also I am just running the almond secondary spring in the brute would that be good enough? And if I could see pictures of some tire and rim combos that would help me pick a rim too!! Thank in advance for the reply's.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have had my 28's for 2 years and have put 1000 miles on my bike. I find they are doing well with the wearing but I don't spend much time on the blacktop. I liked them so much that now I have 30's skinny wide and my daughter has the 28's. I have not been on a ride with the 30's yet but have used my bike at the hunting camp. I can tell you that you will need a green or lime green secondary as the almond is not enough. I notice that when I was dying to pull something or climb out of the creek at the camp where I used to do it in high with the 28's I have to be in low so that I don't fry the belt. Hope this helps. I will post pics when I get back to the house.


----------



## CWILLIAMS29 (May 15, 2009)

They are a good all around tire. The only down fall is they float badly but this should be expected with being such a light tire. I run a green spring in mine and have had no problems. I also run in low pretty much all the time. No need for a high gear and big tires...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i love mine no problems at all, im running a green secondary. my wheels and tires are in my profile pic


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

So just a green secondary and that is it? I am now torn between the 30" zilla's and 28" backs. Good thing I have till spring!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

with both of those tires you will probably be running the same secondary. you will get more ground clearance out of the zillas though.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

More clearance but the two are probably two different tires in the mud.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That is true but I can tell you that if laws or backs made it I can make it. I may have to work harder but I will get it.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

here is a pic of my ss 312's with 30's


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Im running 28" on 14s with a green secondary and they are a great tire had them for 2 years prob thousand miles not sure but about 3/4" left now thats why i ordered some 29.5" terminators on there way.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's how 30's look. I run wide/wide which kills the turning radius but pull very well in mud. Stay off pavement and they'll wear just like any other brand.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't see anything!! No picture!!!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I like mine a lot. 

I mainly ride with guys on Outlaws. I go through just about anything they do but, in mud thats got a few inches of silt over a hard bottom, it takes me a bit longer for the Zillas to dig down and get traction where the Outlaws kind of paddle over it, but I still get there. 

With that said, I'm considering a swap to Terminators. Just for something different. I cant leave anything alone lol


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I know the feeling I can't seem to keep a set of tires for more then a year in some case way less them that. I am to the point though were I want a tire that I will ride for awhile and stay with. I can not see me getting a new ride any time soon so way not get something I want. I have been eye balling these since they came out and not the time is right. There is a 99% chance that i will be getting a set of 28" mudlites so if I sell those and my executioners on rims I should get enough to pay for some 30's on rims.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> here is a pic of my ss 312's with 30's


 what a great bumper sticker you have who dat for two dat


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

joemel said:


> what a great bumper sticker you have who dat for two dat


You like that don't you. Lol


----------

